# AKC schutzhund news



## Bob Scott

Copied from the GSDCA-WDA news letter

The AKC Board of Directors has approved the recognition of Working Dog Titles. This will mean Schutzhund, Police Dog and all manner of recognized working titles will be placed on the pedigrees of our German Shepherd Dogs. The Working Dog Sport program will close at the end of this year and the AKC has approved Schutzhund events being held at AKC Parent Club events as long as the disclaimer is posted that it is being hosted by the GSDCA-WDA (in the case of the German Shepherd).


I'l be curious to see if this will be starting now or if previous titles will be brought up to date.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Bob Scott said:


> Copied from the GSDCA-WDA news letter
> 
> The AKC Board of Directors has approved the recognition of Working Dog Titles. This will mean Schutzhund, Police Dog and all manner of recognized working titles will be placed on the pedigrees of our German Shepherd Dogs. The Working Dog Sport program will close at the end of this year and the AKC has approved Schutzhund events being held at AKC Parent Club events as long as the disclaimer is posted that it is being hosted by the GSDCA-WDA (in the case of the German Shepherd).
> 
> 
> I'l be curious to see if this will be starting now or if previous titles will be brought up to date.


Bob,

I have put WDS III titles on two of my Dobermanns through
the DPCA. It will be interesting to see how this all works out
for the rest of the AKC parent clubs. GSDCA has their own judges, the rest of us have to rely on UScA and DVG judges
UScA has already passed the Johannes amendent forbidding its members from also joining the WDA. There is also a LOT
of pressure from UScA in the AWDF.
Should be a lot of interesting things going on in the next
months.

Thomas Barriano
Dubheasa Germania (11/05/99-08/11/08) SchH III M R Brevet AKC WD III AWD 1 STP 1 CD WAC TT
Ascomannis Jago (06/20/03) SchH III AKC WD III AWD I TT WAC
Belatucadrus (08/14/05) Dutch Boy BH TT
Flannchadh von der Bavarianburg (5/21/08) CGC


----------



## Bob Scott

I have a UScA and a WDA membership card. Wonder how that's gonna fly now. I'm no longer active in either one though.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

Yeah, really how are they going to enforce it. If they find out you hold dual memberships are they going to kick you out? So whats the bottom line: if you're not a UscA member they will honor your DVG scorebook and AWDF but not WDA? It makes you wonder about clubs that are WDA and USCA. They will now be forced to choose between the two.

Terrasita


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Bob Scott said:


> I have a UScA and a WDA membership card. Wonder how that's gonna fly now. I'm no longer active in either one though.



I think the Amendment was a major mistake on the part of the UScA EB
It only passed by ONE vote and there was some discussion about there even being a forum at the time of the vote since apparently 10 club delegates did NOT vote. Some of the delegates were also competitors and had their field practice times at the same time. I really like the quality of the judges and competitors and the clubs in UScA but it is being run by idiots IMHO


----------



## Bob Scott

Since the big guns that trial hold both cards ( better chance of making the World team) it's going to get interesting. 
FCI does recognize the GSDCA....for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie

So with this new rule, will you see even a greater split. How many of the working big guns will stay to be UsCA only.


Terrasita


----------



## Bob Scott

Thomas Barriano said:


> I think the Amendment was a major mistake on the part of the UScA EB
> It only passed by ONE vote and there was some discussion about there even being a forum at the time of the vote since apparently 10 club delegates did NOT vote. Some of the delegates were also competitors and had their field practice times at the same time. I really like the quality of the judges and competitors and the clubs in UScA but it is being run by idiots IMHO


 
WDA only has 3 maybe four judges. I think one SV judge here in the States. That's going to go against them big time.

T
I'm guessing the WDA is going to take the hit here because of their closer connection to the show dogs. 
Most all are WG type show line but show line non the less.
When I was with RWDC we were pretty much the ugly step child since all but one of our dogs were working line.
A couple of the club members went to the WDA "meetings" a few times and the disinterest in working lines was obvious. Dern near in your face disinterest.


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Bob Scott said:


> WDA only has 3 maybe four judges. I think one SV judge here in the States. That's going to go against them big time.
> 
> T
> I'm guessing the WDA is going to take the hit here because of their closer connection to the show dogs.
> Most all are WG type show line but show line non the less.
> When I was with RWDC we were pretty much the ugly step child since all but one of our dogs were working line.
> A couple of the club members went to the WDA "meetings" a few times and the disinterest in working lines was obvious. Dern near in your face disinterest.


Hi Bob,

I agree that the WDA is the minority in a basicaly showline organization (GSDCA). Unfortunately that is the case with every dog organization in the world, even the SV and DV
It is easier to prance around the ring then to train a dog
to do Schutzhund or Ring sport. 
I think a lot of UScA members are rubbed the wrong way
when you try to dictate what clubs they can belong to, especially when you have to rely on archaic voting procedures where only clubs that send a delegate to the
National are allowed to vote. Ignoring all the other clubs and members who don't belong to clubs. The fact that the GSDCA is hosting the 2013 WUSV makes you kind of wonder
if the UScA EB is interested in the Breed/sport or more interested in their own power, ego turf etc.?


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> So with this new rule, will you see even a greater split. How many of the working big guns will stay to be UsCA only.
> 
> 
> Terrasita


HI Terrasita,

IMHO the best case scenario is that the membership gets pissed off and votes this administration out of office and
throws out the amendment. I expect in the short term that
UScA will lose members. I think that a lot of competitors will
just ignore the rule. I'm not sure what the UScA intends to do when/if they find out that someone who wins the National or World event is also a member of the WDA?
There is a very distinct possibility this could wind up in
court. Nothing I like better than to have my dues spend on
lawyers and legal fees :-(


----------



## Bob Scott

Thomas Barriano said:


> HI Terrasita,
> 
> IMHO the best case scenario is that the membership gets pissed off and votes this administration out of office and
> throws out the amendment. I expect in the short term that
> UScA will lose members. I think that a lot of competitors will
> just ignore the rule. I'm not sure what the UScA intends to do when/if they find out that someone who wins the National or World event is also a member of the WDA?
> There is a very distinct possibility this could wind up in
> court. Nothing I like better than to have my dues spend on
> lawyers and legal fees :-(


Even going to court is a farce. Look back a the the debacle when what's his face drove all over the tracking field during a trial. Nothing happend from what I can remember and it was even on youtube. 
There was a lot of talk back then about folks leaving UScA. I haven't heard much since.


----------



## Anita Griffing

Bob Scott said:


> Even going to court is a farce. Look back a the the debacle when what's his face drove all over the tracking field during a trial. Nothing happend from what I can remember and it was even on youtube.
> There was a lot of talk back then about folks leaving UScA. I haven't heard much since.


Well that was settled in court and the guy who "drove all over the tracking field" won and will
receive monetary reward. USA had to stay out of the decision legally.
AG


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Anita Griffing said:


> Well that was settled in court and the guy who "drove all over the tracking field" won and will
> receive monetary reward. USA had to stay out of the decision legally.
> AG


Hi Anita,

Do you have a pointer to the court decision? The last thing I heard was that Gary H was given a slap on the wrist from
UScA, but I hadn't heard anything about the actual court case. What was the amount of the monetary reward and who
paid it?


----------



## Anita Griffing

Thomas Barriano said:


> Hi Anita,
> 
> Do you have a pointer to the court decision? The last thing I heard was that Gary H was given a slap on the wrist from
> UScA, but I hadn't heard anything about the actual court case. What was the amount of the monetary reward and who
> paid it?


 
Yes the actual court case (told to me by Gary's friend) was won by Gary. The only thing
I don't know and haven't asked is how much and when he receives it from Eric. Not important
enough for me to chase down transcripts...lol What body of UScA gave Gary the 'slap'? 
I am not a USA member but didn't see anything on the web site.
AG


----------



## Thomas Barriano

Anita Griffing said:


> Yes the actual court case (told to me by Gary's friend) was won by Gary. The only thing
> I don't know and haven't asked is how much and when he receives it from Eric. Not important
> enough for me to chase down transcripts...lol What body of UScA gave Gary the 'slap'?
> I am not a USA member but didn't see anything on the web site.
> AG


Hi Anita

I believe it was the BOI who voted for a letter of censure that then had to be approved by the EB? All this court case stuff gets confusing. What did Eric have to do with the trespassing /tracking field charges? I thought Eric and Gary
were only involved in the incident at the Nationals (2 years ago?) It seems like the GSD people are alway so dramatic.
Not calm and rational like us Dobermann folk VBG


----------



## Mike Lauer

AKC could screw up a wet dream
take one look at the frog legged GSD's they award as breed examples in their confirmation and ask yourself if thats who you want running schutzund
..no hanks

Jeff will be seen as Nostradamus if you let akc take over sch
and who could handle the swelling of his head

prolly make more people quit and do ring i guess


----------



## Bob Scott

Mike, I can't blaim AKC for the crap that is supposed to be a GSD. That's the GSDCA, breeders, handlers and judges that do that.
AKC is a registration body and an event sponsor/organizer.


----------



## Frank Phillips

Bob Scott said:


> FCI does recognize the GSDCA....for whatever that's worth.


 
Just FYI... This is NOT correct. The AKC is NOT a member of the FCI, they are the recognized registry but they are not a member. The AWDF IS the FCI member from this country. This is why the FCI World Championship team is sent by the AWDF and the AKC (GSDCA) does not send one....

This is my understanding of it

Frank


----------



## Keith Jenkins

AWDF is a guest only of the FCI, they are not a member.


----------



## Frank Phillips

Keith Jenkins said:


> AWDF is a guest only of the FCI, they are not a member.


 You are correct, The AWDF is a "Guest Member" of the FCI...My Point was more that the GSDCA is NOT a member at all

Frank


----------



## Keith Jenkins

No individual breed clubs are part of the FCI directly. Only through recognized registries from each FCI member or partner country are "individual" breeds indirectly "members". GSDCA is a member of the WUSV.


----------



## Frank Phillips

Correct. But AKC is NOT a member of the FCI and thus can not send a team to the FCI World Championships... This has been my point all along...the AKC IS NOT A MEMBER..... The AWDF is a "guest member" and does send the team representing the US of A to the FCI World Championships.

From the AWDF website "*AWDF is an applicant member of FCI. Presently, AWDF participates as a guest member at FCI meetings and invitational events.*


----------



## kristin tresidder

Bob Scott said:


> Copied from the GSDCA-WDA news letter
> 
> The AKC Board of Directors has approved the recognition of Working Dog Titles. This will mean Schutzhund, Police Dog and all manner of recognized working titles will be placed on the pedigrees of our German Shepherd Dogs. The Working Dog Sport program will close at the end of this year and the AKC has approved Schutzhund events being held at AKC Parent Club events as long as the disclaimer is posted that it is being hosted by the GSDCA-WDA (in the case of the German Shepherd).



i've looked through AKC's site (as helpful as that usually is) and can't find anything. can anyone point me in the right direction for AKC's official stance? also, is this only for GSDs at this point? sorry if the info is posted elsewhere...


----------



## Keith Jenkins

http://www.akc.org/pdfs/about/board_minutes/1109.pdf

Page 7


----------

